# [SEMI-SOLVED] syncmaster 730B flicker

## oracleofmist

it just flickers....i get picture just fine minus the flickering 

the refresh rate is said to be 75hz w/ a max res of 1280x1024 which i have the resolution set right but i don't know about everything else.

how would i do this? using modeline? thanks!

here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #18 PREEMPT Wed Jan 18 1$

Build Date: 30 November 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 23 16:59:27 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce FX 5200"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fo$

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0269 card 1043,8122 rev 80 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7269 card 1043,8122 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b198 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1260,3873 card 1186,3700 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1043,80ed rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1043,80ed rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1043,80ed rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1043,810d rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 109e,036e card 1002,0003 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1002,0003 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 1682,1280 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:1), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:2), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:3), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:0:7), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfc100000 - 0xfe2fffff (0x2200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x8f900000 - 0xaf8fffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:19:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xcfe$

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd0$

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [5] -1  0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "opengl"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module opengl

(II) UnloadModule: "opengl"

(EE) Failed to load module "opengl" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8178

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:25:22 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Rotate" "off"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Disabling static screen rotation.

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x90000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFD000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.27.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 350 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-81.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 56.000-75.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-81.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/dou$

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual $

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual $

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual $

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual $

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xcff00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfe9000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfd00fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb03fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xfe200000 - 0xfe21ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xcfe00000 - 0xcfe00fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ef90 - 0x0000ef9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000efa8 - 0x0000efab (0x4) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efa7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000efac - 0x0000efaf (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000efe0 - 0x0000efe7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ChordMiddle"

(**) Mouse1: ChordMiddle

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoftinet"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "microsoftinet"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

and here is my xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "opengl"

    Load        "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoftinet"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option       "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option       "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce FX 5200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

    Option      "AGPMode"               "8"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "Rotate"        "off"

    VendorName  "Nvidia"

    Option      "Coolbits"      "1"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce FX 5200"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

e

----------

## NeddySeagoon

oracleofmist,

Your log says

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Frequency information for CRT-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):   HorizSync   : 30.000-81.000 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):   VertRefresh : 56.000-75.000 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (HorizSync from EDID)

(II) NVIDIA(0):      (VertRefresh from EDID) 

...

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz 

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024 
```

So X starts at 1280 x 1024 at 75Hz.

Run xvidtune,

What does that say for HDispay, VDisplay and Vertical Sync?

----------

## oracleofmist

HDisplay: 1280

VDisplay: 1024

Vert Sync: 75.02 Hz

here is some other stuff from it:

VSyncStart: 1024

    End: 1028

HSyncstart: 1296

   End: 1440

this is what it said in console:

Vendor: , Model: 

Num hsync: 1, Num vsync: 1

hsync range 0:  30.00 -  81.00

vsync range 0:  56.00 -  75.00

----------

## FcukThisGame

I've got the exact model (as you can see below...)

I set it for 1280x1024@60 as reccommended, but it'd be good up to 75hz. Somewhere in the manual for it, it says about vertical/horizontal rates and whatnot, but I just used xorgconfig and configured the monitor for 1280x1024 @ 74 (not 76) hz and it worked just fine.

----------

## oracleofmist

can you show me that part of your xorg.conf?

----------

## FcukThisGame

I don't want to leave anything out, so I'll just post anything video/monitor/screen specific.

note: also make sure that you're updating the xorg.conf file that X is using (less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, around line 15)

```

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung 730B"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce FX5200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce FX5200"

    Monitor     "Samsung 730B"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

( I took out all of the commented stuff for the unreleated sections.)

I'm running 1280x1024-32@60 right now.

When I press the Menu button on the monitor and go over to 'Information', it tells me 64.0kHz 60hz PP 1280x1024.

----------

## oracleofmist

i tried these settings but my frequency is still 75.02

----------

## FcukThisGame

Frequency?

By that you mean refresh rate?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

oracleofmist,

There should be no flicker on an LCD, even at 60Hz.

You can get a modeline to do 60Hz from any number of modeline calculators on the web.

----------

## oracleofmist

ok 60 hz works

if anyone gets this working at 74,75 please post here. thnx all

----------

## NeddySeagoon

oracleofmist,

I suspect that your problem is caused by the vertical refresh being 75.02Hz, which may be on the threshold of tripping the 'Sync Out of Range'

protection.

Try some more modelines.

X can operate at any arbitary resolutions and refresh rate you care to describe with a modeline.

----------

## GetLinux

I just switched from a CRT to a new LCD monitor, Samsung SyncMaster 730B. The "xorg.conf" that FcukThisGame posted worked fine for me. I posted below the only settings I had to change. Some of my personal semantics may be different (how I named the section identifiers), but technically it's all the same except I got rid of all modes besides 1280x1024, since you're only supposed to use the native resolution on an LCD monitor.

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    VendorName "Samsung"

    ModelName "SyncMaster 730B"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50 - 90

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

I'm also running 1280x1024-32@60 right now, and 'Information', it tells me 64.0kHz 60hz PP 1280x1024.

I had posted here months ago because logging out of KDE was giving me a "black screen of death", and I just plain gave up on Linux/Gentoo because no one seems to know how to fix the memory resource conflict that affects PCs. I logged out of KDE and started it back up again with startx several times, and rebooted a couple times, too, and everything worked fine for a while. Then, it's back to having the BSOD problems. I don't know why Xorg/KDE seem to run OK several times before they suddenly start having problems again. This is the same way things happened with my CRT monitor, too.

For that reason, I'm sure the problems are not with "xorg.conf", since that issues been rehashed a million times without a solution.

The monitor's really awesome, but the menu drives me nuts...it's hard to navigate, and you need a flashlight to read the buttons on the monitor.

----------

